# What If We Got The #1-2 Pick And Traded You...



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Let's say we (the Bulls) drafted Okafor with the #1 or #2 pick, would you trade us all your first round picks and Welsch?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Two variables I would have to know about first...*

What is our lowest pick going to be...will it be 8th or 9th, or will it be 15th? If it is 15th, then maybe.

Is Okafor's back going to be a problem? If the doctors say no, and the pick is 15th, then I would say....YES!


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Paul Pierce for Tyson Chandler, Jamal Crawford (sign and trade) and Chicago's No. 1 pick-- but only if the Bulls win the lotto so that Okafor is a lock.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

No, we'd do maybe 2 picks and Welsch but not 3 and the one we'd keep would be the higher...I mean Okafor is gonna be good but not a superstar and to give up 3 first rounders PLUS Welsch who is already good is too much.....2 and Welsch is ok.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> No, we'd do maybe 2 picks and Welsch but not 3 and the one we'd keep would be the higher...I mean Okafor is gonna be good but not a superstar and to give up 3 first rounders PLUS Welsch who is already good is too much.....2 and Welsch is ok.


Our pick, Detroit's pick and Jiri for Okafor? Sign me up.

C--LaFrentz-Mihm-Stewart
PF-Okafor-Hunter-Perkins
SF-Pierce-McCarty
SG-Davis-Jones
PG-Atkins-Banks

Add the Dallas pick to that (Viktor Khryapa or Josh Childress?), and that's a pretty solid group. I'd gladly take that.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

That is a good line-up with young guys and some vets.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

this trade was my idea. And my rational is that Okafor is the obvious pick for you guys. And you have enough wing guys. With Emeka, your immediately contend in the east. We need the players. But i dont see the Bulls doing this deal unless its all 3 numbers. I think its a fair deal if you fall into the lottery, and i think its a fair deal if you fall out of the lottery. there is no difference between 9-15 to me in this crop


----------



## PDouble34 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hey, how many 1st round draft picks do we have, and where did we get them from?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PDouble34</b>!
> Hey, how many 1st round draft picks do we have, and where did we get them from?


We have Three 1st Round Draft Picks:

1 (10-16) Our Pick
1 (20-28) Dallas' Pick (Antoine Walker Trade)
1 (22-28) Detroits' Pick (Chucky Atkins Trade)


----------



## PDouble34 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hmm.. That's not bad. If I would try to trade the two later ones for one earlier one. Thanks.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

i'd do that deal if the bulls threw in next years #1 or this years #2.

Why arent the celtics just throwing the damn season? we have no chance at the championship


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>silverpaw1786</b>!
> i'd do that deal if the bulls threw in next years #1 or this years #2.
> 
> Why arent the celtics just throwing the damn season? we have no chance at the championship


The Celtics aren't throwing the season because they don't have a team that is alright with losing, like some teams that are tanking it, like the Magic for example. The Magic are led by McGrady, who was pissing and moaning early in the season when he wasn't getting his numbers. Now that he's getting numbers, even though the Magic are still losing, do you hear him complaining? No. Pierce meanwhile could give a damn about how his numbers have taken a dip, but he's been quoted several times questioning the effort of his teammates and saying that they're causing losses.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I cant see how this is even close for you guys. A team of
Banks
Pierce
Davis
Okafor 
and Blount 

is better then Welsh and 3 picks who are going to be your 7th or 8th men


When was the last time you had an inside presence like Okafor? McHale and Parrish is about as far back as I can go without even coming close to someone


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

I would trade the three picks for Okafor but I do not think that Welsch is going anywhere. He is a Danny gem.

It is more likely that the C's will try to trade Davis...in fact there were rumors that they were trying to pull off a trade involving Davis just before the deadline.

I would go with Davis, and two of the picks for Okafor. It is important for the C's at this stage to get quality over quantity. We have decent depth. We need another starter in the low post.


----------



## SavSicc (Feb 26, 2004)

[strike]What rumors involving ricky magnificent davis . Your Lying where did you see the rumors at bad bartons. whatever your name is[/strike]

This is baiting. Its unacceptable. ---agoo


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SavSicc</b>!
> What rumors involving ricky magnificent davis.


Although I don't have a link, I read Ricky Davis was on the block before the Deadline.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

I don't have the link either but I read it in last week's Sunday Globe, basically jerk face Peter May wrote that a little birdie told him that Ainge was shopping Davis at the trading deadline, and Ainge said something to the effect of you can print it if you want to but it is not true. So of course he printed it anyway.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

Peter May = expletive of your choice, and another for free.

He hated the old Celtics, now he hates the new Celtics.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I do think Ricky will be traded at some point because basically him, Paul and Jiri all play the same position and can all be starters...we could get a different peice.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> I do think Ricky will be traded at some point because basically him, Paul and Jiri all play the same position and can all be starters...we could get a different peice.


this is my thought. No one is going to take Davis. Welsh and your picks can get you Okafor, possibly. Why do this?

Okafor is a local product who will be very popular in the Boston area

Cause you need an inside presence

Okafor will be cheap for 4 years. 

Its an easy deal for you guys to make. Ainge can always find a sweet shooting Euro. heck, he could make a play for Giricek this summer


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> I do think Ricky will be traded at some point because basically him, Paul and Jiri all play the same position and can all be starters...we could get a different peice.


I think the Celtics are happy with the rotation they have going into next year with Atkins, Banks, Pierce, Davis, and Welsch, It would be a shame for them to trade Ricky he is a perfect 6th man for this team what we need to work on is the frontcourt, deciding whether Mihm and Blount are going to be here whether we will sign and trade one or both, decide who we are going to get in the draft and who can we sign for the MLE, but I think we are set in the backcourt any moves we make in the offseason should involve the frontcourt.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>vandyke</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the Celtics are happy with the rotation they have going into next year with Atkins, Banks, Pierce, Davis, and Welsch, It would be a shame for them to trade Ricky he is a perfect 6th man for this team what we need to work on is the frontcourt, deciding whether Mihm and Blount are going to be here whether we will sign and trade one or both, decide who we are going to get in the draft and who can we sign for the MLE, but I think we are set in the backcourt any moves we make in the offseason should involve the frontcourt.


In order to solidify the backcourt, someone in the front court has to go. I want it to be Ricky, the show boating has begun and I'm afraid it could get worse, all in all he's been on good behavior so his trade value shoud be better than it was in Cleveland, they could also deal Jiri instead but I think he's a team player and still improving so I'd rather them keep him....ALSO if there is any way in heck he can do it, Ainge will draft Sebastien Telfair, he wants him bad, so someone we have will be gone.


----------



## jbs (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> this is my thought. No one is going to take Davis. Welsh and your picks can get you Okafor, possibly. Why do this?
> ...


Okafor seems to be an awesome character according to this article on ESPN: http://sports-att.espn.go.com/ncb/ncaatourney04/columns/story?columnist=garber_greg&id=1761014
If his back-problems aren't serious I would be inclined to do this deal.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

i like having ricky come off the bench, it allows us to have a legit scoring threat when Pierce is cold or taking a breather. If Ricky was traded, it would have to be for someone who can regularly put the ball in the hoop.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

just our pick for your picks no welchs

that is right now 12-24-25

So in my mind it is trading Okafur for Josh Childress-Rashad McCants-Ha Sueng Jin

than with our 1st pick in the 2nd round is Duhon.

PG-Kirk Hinrcih/Chris Duhon
SG-Jamal Crawford/Rashad McCants
SF-Josh Childress/Ronald Dupree
PF-Tyson Chandler/Eddy Curry
C- Eddy Curry/Ha Sueng Jin

than just float the names of E-ROB, AD, and and Jyd around the league for younger talent.


----------



## SuperNova (Apr 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Golden Bull 23</b>!
> just our pick for your picks no welchs
> 
> that is right now 12-24-25
> ...


I'd do that trade in a second. Okafor is a gem who will give us a solid low post presence for years to come.

I question whether the Bulls would ever go out with a lineup like that. Look how young it is, with all those players drafted in the last few years (though I don't think McCants will go pro). The Bulls are already so young, I feel like they'll trade their pick for a proven player rather than more draft picks.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SuperNova</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd do that trade in a second. Okafor is a gem who will give us a solid low post presence for years to come.
> ...








I think he wuz seying you guys would trade us Okafor...Unless I read the post wrong, which I think I didn't.....


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

If losing to the Wizards isn't trying to throw the season then I don't know what is.





> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> The Celtics aren't throwing the season because they don't have a team that is alright with losing



You really don't believe that do you?

When did Pierce get saint status?

He blamed his teammates (and not himself) when the team played badly. That should say a lot .



> No. Pierce meanwhile could give a damn about how his numbers have taken a dip, but he's been quoted several times questioning the effort of his teammates and saying that they're causing losses.


----------



## boscelticsgood (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>silverpaw1786</b>!
> i'd do that deal if the bulls threw in next years #1 or this years #2.
> 
> Why arent the celtics just throwing the damn season? we have no chance at the championship


That's just how bad Ainge F'd up. He wanted the team to lose so they could get a lottery pick...

Picks late in the first round of the NBA draft are more-or-less useless, so it wouldn't at all be in the Bulls' best interests to make that trade.

Unless someone's dumb enough to make a trade like that, the C's should just hope Hakim Warrick and/or Luke Jackson and/or Josh Childress falls to them. I hope they also take Herve Lamizana out of Rutgers, he seems like a Jermaine O'Neal-type of PF/C that really steps it up and takes control in the big games.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I did read the post wrong...My bad, I know what you meant now.....


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>boscelticsgood</b>!
> 
> 
> That's just how bad Ainge F'd up. He wanted the team to lose so they could get a lottery pick...
> ...


Herve Lamizana is pathetic. He has great potential, but no work ethic to speak of. He won't amount to anything if he doesn't work. Ask Hong Kong Fooey for information on his bad qualities.


----------

